# Hot babes in the photo gallery



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2006)

Just wondering if any of you folks dropped by for a peek? If so what do you think?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 17, 2006)

No penetration=me not bothering.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 17, 2006)

That is.... a lot of images to take a gander at.  You must have been busy for quite some time.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> No penetration=me not bothering.


 


			
				dougnukem said:
			
		

> That is.... a lot of images to take a gander at. You must have been busy for quite some time.


 
I'm quick with finding and posting pics online, now it's actually harder to find pics of girls in bikinis than it is naked ones....go figure.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> That is.... a lot of images to take a gander at. You must have been busy for quite some time.


And I won 3 free bottles of Maximum pump


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> No penetration=me not bothering.



the words of a true pig! 

hmmm...maybe you just like penis?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 18, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> the words of a true pig!
> 
> hmmm...maybe you just like penis?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 18, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> the words of a true pig!
> 
> hmmm...maybe you just like penis?




Nope, why look at bikini pics when full length DVD quality pornos are online and free.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 18, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> And I won 3 free bottles of Maximum pump



Nice.  Good job!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showgallery.php/cat/596


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Nope, why look at bikini pics when full length DVD quality pornos are online and free.



in all seriousness? because sometimes it is more fun to have things left to the imagination.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> in all seriousness? because sometimes it is more fun to have things left to the imagination.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2006)

i saved a pic for my journal.





very inspiring. thighs are awesome. shoulders a bit too big for me but wow.


----------



## LexusGS (Feb 18, 2006)

Half the bitches and hoes you guys posted look like men in thungs. Makes me sick!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2006)

there is one i thought might be a guy.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> there is one i thought might be a guy.


 

Really? Let me know which one and I'll take them out.
Some are bodybuilders, some guys like them....some.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Half the bitches and hoes you guys posted look like men in thungs. Makes me sick!!!


Post some of your women, I would like to see what they would look like?


----------



## LexusGS (Feb 18, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Post some of your women, I would like to see what they would look like?


I did!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/7236/cat/596

this one. that looks like a man's face.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2006)

minO lee I think you did a great job, keep 'em coming! 

(don't listen to the gay boys on here)


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/7236/cat/596
> 
> this one. that looks like a man's face.



I think she looks good.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2006)

her body yea but her face is questionable. i have a friend who lives in a big city where there is a sex reassignment clinic. he always sends me pics "is this a girl or a guy?" it gets hard to tell and can make a man paranoid i guess. i usually think they are women but some do have masculine facial features.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 18, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> in all seriousness? because sometimes it is more fun to have things left to the imagination.



That's what the beginning of the dvd is for.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2006)

you can use your imagination while you watch porn... like imagine the people have clothes on or um that one of them is you...


----------



## Nate K (Feb 18, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> you can use your imagination while you watch porn... like imagine the people have clothes on or um that one of them is you...




THat makes no sense.  I like the pictures...good job Mino .


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2006)

was supposed to be funny... i think people do imagine themselves into the scene or imagine doing that w their lover...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 18, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> was supposed to be funny... i think people do imagine themselves into the scene or imagine doing that w their lover...


 
(I will preface this by knowing someone will eventually reverse the context on me)




TWO WORDS...


*...BLOWJOB SCENES* -


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks, I'll keep looking for more pictures.


----------



## LexusGS (Feb 18, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> minO lee I think you did a great job, keep 'em coming!
> 
> (don't listen to the gay boys on here)


Who are you refering to Rob???


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Who are you refering to Rob???



you gay boy!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 18, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/7236/cat/596
> 
> this one. that looks like a man's face.



So does this one... http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/7234/cat/596


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2006)

YOU'RE CRAZY, SHE IS HOT!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2006)

i thought she had a man face too...  and hands.


----------



## Super Hulk (Feb 18, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i saved a pic for my journal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*your gay*


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2006)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> *your gay*


Little wing is a girl. I'm confused?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 18, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> YOU'RE CRAZY, SHE IS HOT!




Her body is spot on, but her face is a bit manish, might just be in that pic.  Her heed looks hyuge.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 18, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Little wing is a girl. I'm confused?




A girl putting a pic of another half-naked girl in her journal...Yeah, how could that possibly be considered gay??????????


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> A girl putting a pic of another half-naked girl in her journal...Yeah, how could that possibly be considered gay??????????


Ohh, hey more power to her.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 18, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Her body is spot on, but her face is a bit manish, might just be in that pic.  Her heed looks hyuge.




Actually, she doesn't look that bad.  She looks a little weird with a pure white head on a dark tanned body.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2006)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*



*I???m currently a pharmacy student at Ball State University.  I already have a bachelor degree in Dietetics. I have been lifting twelve years, competing for 8 years. During those years I competed in bodybuilding off and on for five years and figure for 3 years.  [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Fitness Model, Competitor*
Figure is much more suitable for me since I have a natural physique with lots of soft feminine curves.  In my heart, natural, healthy feminine muscles is what female bodybuilding and fitness should be about.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Career Highlights*
I held my cross-country school record for 7 yrs. along with receiving MVP in track and cross-country for 3 yrs.  I was the only one in the history of my school to do well at the regional level, along with making All-City, All-County, and All-Sectionals[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Bodybuilding*
1997 All-Natural Central USA (1st)
2002 Ms. Ball State University (1st and overall)
2003 Ms. BSU (1st/overall)
2003 Collegiate national overall champ
2004 Ms. BSU Guest Posing[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*





Figure*
March 2002 Hoosier Muscle Classic-Natl. Qualifier (1st)
April 2002 Jr. USA (3rd)
June 2002 Indianapolis show-Natl. Qualifier (1st and overall)
July 2002 Midwestern-Natl. Qualifier (2nd)
August 2002:  Team Universe Figure Nationals (Pro Qualifier)
June 2003: Jr. Natl. (10th/26)
June 2003 Indiana Championships (1st and overall)
July 2003:  Collegiate natl. overall figure champ
July 2003: Team Universe Figure Nationals
July 2004: Monica Brant Body Rock (3rd)
July 2005: USA Championships (6th)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Modeling*
I've worked with various photographers, including Gene Hwang, Mike Druskin, Gene Carangal, JM Manion; Joe Lobell; Brian Moss, Bill Dobbins, JC, JT, and Guido Marcovelli..  I am featured on a lot of different websites .....do a search on my name and you will find out where I am on the web or check out my links page!  My fan club is great too since it contains hundreds of photos for free.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*First Interest In Fitness/Bodybuilding*
I was a skinny 90 lbs. runner my Soph. year in H.S.  I hated looking that way and desperately wanted to have some curves.  My brother, Brad, who is a good amateur bodybuilder persuaded me to start wt. training.  Within one month I had joined my local YMCA and I was hooked from then on out.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Goal Within The Fitness Industry*
I would like to become a professional figure competitor.  After turning pro. I would like to continue doing guest appearances along with some modeling work for magazines, etc.  In the future, I would like to earn a PharmD of Pharmacy and become a pharmacist.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Pre-contest Diet*
Here is a one day sample...I don't eat the same thing everyday...... I use a lot of variety and include a cheat day once a week..... that is a pig out day when I eat anything and everything!!!
Before Breakfast: 5gm. Twinlab creatine/ glutamine/ 2gm. Twinlab pyruvate
Cardio: eliptical climber 30min.
After Cardio: 1.5gm. HMB (Twinlab); Myoplex or Met-rx  meal replacement; 250mg. alpha-lipoic acid
Meal 2: 7 egg whites; 1 c. cooked oats with sweet/low; 2 tsp flax oil; 2 chitosan (for fiber)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*



*Weight Workout: legs (before workout:  5gm. glutamine/creatine/ ZMA) **Wts. take 50-60min.
After Workout: Myoplex or Met-rx mrp; alpha; pyruvate
Meal 3:  4 oz. cooked chicken or a can tuna; 1 hard-boiled egg if having tuna salad; stirfry veg. (Mrs. Dash); 1/2 to 3/4 c. cooked pasta or rice
Meal 4: 4oz. cooked chicken or lean round steak; large salad with Paul Newman's oil/vinegrete dressing; 3/4 c. cooked brown rice with mrs. dash
Meal 5: Protein Plus Met-rx protein powder/ZMA/HMB/Pyruvate
2 weeks before a show I add in a fat-burner and GKG[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Training Pre-contest (3 months out)*
Month 1: Cardio 3X week for 30 min.
Month 2: Cardio 4-5X week for 45min.
Month 3: Cardio 5X week for 60min. (2 separate sessions of 30min.a piece).[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Wt. Schedule*
Mon. (Chest): Tues: (Back) Wed: (Rest) Thurs: (Legs) Fri. (Arms) Sat.: Shoulders Sun. (Rest)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Off-season*
I have the same wt. training schedule, however, I do Back and Shoulders together, which gives me an extra day of rest
*****I don't do any cardio off-season besides being my usual playful self.  This allows me to grow and get stronger since the cardio isn???t wearing m body down.  Therefore, when I do start cardio pre-contest my body really responds to it and it helps me get really lean since my body is not use to doing it year-round.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Favorites*[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*





Favorite body part to work*: Arms
I love working arms because the visualization of seeing the muscles pump up is unbelievable!  Besides, my triceps being one of my better body parts.
*Ideal vacation:*  It def. has to have lots of sand, sunny beaches, with loads of sunshine.  A bottle of fine red wine and of course the one I love right by my side.  We would spend a quiet romantic night together dining on wonderful food, drinking our wine, and loving every moment of each other's presence!
*Least favorite food*: sushi.....yuck!  I don't like catfish, crab, or lobster either unless it is breaded or has slews of sauce on top of it.lol! I only go to Red Lobster to eat the cheddar biscuits???HA!
*Ideal Man: * Caring, loving, non-arrogant, loves to cuddle, sensitive, fit, open-minded, honest, trustworthy, considerate, and understanding.  Of course I wouldn't mind a fit body with dark hair and eyes but personality def. comes first.  I???m not too picky.
*Relationship Status*: Single but unavailable???Are you kidding I???m way too busy with school, work, and working out!
*Personality:* Easy going, friendly, open-minded, and honest
*Things I hate:* People who brag, dishonest people, back stabbers, and jealous people.  Besides that I hate flying mainly because I get motion sick. I also think Dale sucks.
*Favorite animals: * I love rabbits......angora, mini dwarfs, mini-lops, etc.  They are so cute, gentle, and timid!  Too lovable! [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



*Favorite food:*  Chinese food is the bomb! I especially like the crab ragoon and general tso???s chicken!
*Favorite movie:* Shawhank Redemption???..This movie is funny, sad, and very entertaining!
*Favorite shoes:* Definitely my 4 inch heeled sandals that I purchased in NY.  I'm 5'6 with these babies on.....whew hoo
*Workout wear:*  I normally wear some cotton tights with a cute cut-off top or tank top.  My favorite tank-top is my pink Under-rated tank top. Pre-contest I like to wear hotskins shorts with my ballistic body wear sports bra!
*Favorite diet food:* cottage cheese and egg omelets with flax seed oil 
*Favorite music:*  all types..hip-hop; rap; alternative; heavy.  I esp. like to listen to upbeat music when working out...Limp Biz; Eminem; Courtney Love (older stuff),etc.
*Bits and Pieces:* I'm a very open-minded individual and love to have a great time.  However, I am very serious when it comes to working out and school.
*Car I drive:* SS Monte Carlo...Of course it's a sporty one.  I love to drive fast!
*Favorite Dessert: *Cancannon's creme filled chocolate cake. It???s from my local bakery and is the best darn dessert I???ve ever had. 
*Favorite Cardio Equipment:* Elliptical...It is easy on the joints and works your entire body.
*Favorite Drink: *Outback???s Peach Wallaby Damm[/FONT]


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't know.....but she is very pretty.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 18, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Half the bitches and hoes you guys posted look like men in thungs. Makes me sick!!!


 
----------------------------- 


Another little girly man, afraid of a woman who is more muscular than him!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> A girl putting a pic of another half-naked girl in her journal...Yeah, how could that possibly be considered gay??????????


 
i would like my thighs n butt to be like hers not i want to take a bite out of hers  






on the other hand....


----------

